# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Familja dhe vlerat e saj.

## linnda...

Ceshte per ju familja?

----------


## kleadoni

eh... Gjithcka!!
Po e permbledh  me pak fjale : Pika e riferimit dhe mbeshtetjes... !

----------


## broken_smile

dashuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

themelet e karakterit tone

----------


## ximi_abedini

*familja eshte gjithqka pa te cilen nuk ja vlen te jetohet

F – father 
A - and 
M - mother 
I - I (aj) 
L - love 
Y - you.
*

----------


## RiGerta

Familja per mua eshte gjeja me e rendesishme ne bote. Ajo te lind, te rrite dhe edukon, ajo te jep ngrohtesi dhe te qendron prane ne cdo situate.
Nuk ka gje me te shtrenjt se familja. E varfer apo e pasur, ajo eshte e shenjte gjithmone.

----------


## Linda-uk

Familja eshte ai grup njerzish qe jane te rendesishem per njeri - tjetrin, qe duan njeri tjetrin dhe supportojne njeri tjetrin sidomos ne kohe te veshtira e kriza. 
Familja ime per mua eshte shume e rendesishme, vlera e saj eshte gjithmone e padiskutueshme, dashuria pa kushte e dera e hapur gjithmone per cdo problem ne jete, boshti i jetes deri sa te vdes.

----------


## Si-hanA

Familja eshte ''gjeja'' e pa zevendesuar dhe me e rendesishme ne jeten e njeriut,eshte ajo cka ne e konsiderojm ''jeta jone''. Eshte baza e shoqeris,nje shoqeri me familje te konsoliduar eshte ne baza te forta dhe e kunderta...!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

Nje thenie nga poeti Haniel Long per familjen, qe me ka pelqyer 

_"So much of what is best in us is bound up in our love of family that it remains the measure of our stability because it measures our sense of loyalty."_ 

(Pjesa me e mire e vetes tone eshte e lidhur me dashurine per familjen, e cila mbetet njesia matese e stabilitetit tone, sepse mat sensin tone te besnikerise)

----------


## albani1

Familja eshte institucioni i pare qe ka egzistuar ne kete bote.
Familja eshte krijuar nga Perendia.

Familja eshte vendi ku do te mesohen te verteta e Peendise si dhe vendi ku njeriu merr edukaten baze.

----------


## kristina26

familja eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte  e jetes eshte  vazhdueshmeria e saj

----------


## AnaH_M

Familja eshte ajo qe eshte,per dikend shum e rendesishme,dhe shume e pazevendsueshme,mirepo per disa nuk eshte asgje....thjesht kshtu,nje gjerman qe e njohe eshte diku 45...ska as femije as grua,dhe babin e ka ne dom te pleqeve....me thot nje dite,kur e kujtoi se babi im si me ka perzen nga shtepia kur i bera 18te,nuk kam dashur kurre te kem familje,dhe babin tim kurre se kam pare,vetem e dij se eshte gjalle....dua te them,per shqiptaret familja ka shum rendesi te vecante,por jo edhe per gjith popujt e botes.

----------


## *romantiku*

familja eshte gjeja me shtrejte..ajo eshte gjithcka per mua..

----------


## derjansi

tttttttttttttt

----------


## derjansi

ttttttttttt

----------


## derjansi

rrrrrrrrrrrr

----------

